
Magic: The Gathering Is Turing Complete - ndr
https://www.toothycat.net/~hologram/Turing/HowItWorks.html
======
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15712377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15712377)

